# Dual Projector Retrofit - a picture story :) 56k DIE



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey all. I don't visit much (i'm a regular on nissanclub), but I thought some of you would be interested in doing this.

--

Some of you know that for the past two years I have been trying to gain info on installing projector headlights. I contacted a few companies who make afermarket ones for Honda and other cars, but none seemed to have an interest in us. :soapbox: I then looked into retrofitting. Alas, I had to do it - and I'm (almost) done, after two attempts. 

This is not a write-up, and it would probably take me forever to do one. Yes, I know it's not perfect - and I know only one of my angel eye rings works 

Story time...

In December 2006, I did a retrofit with Lexus IS350 D2S projectors. They use 3" fresnel lenses. It was eh...


















*That's gone.*

In June 2007, I started picking up parts for a dual retrofit.
I did a little bit more research and found that the Acura TSX and Infiniti FX35 projector assemblies were the best bang-for-the-buck.
Then, in early August I started working on cutting and installing. It took two working days. 

Here's what I did...









new aftermarket clear-reflector headlights









removing stuff from rear of assembly









FX35 projector assembly









FX35 projector assembly, apart









FX35 projector assembly, shield









FX35 projector assembly, lens removal

lenses were removed because I swapped them for greater output on the FX35 housing. This is known as a TFX hybrid setup.










removal of reflector









fun with the saw









test fitting the TSX projector assembly with FX35 lens









rear shroud to cover up the mount









more cutting to fit the FX35 projector assembly (TFX) 









painted the reflectors black









mounting the TSX projector assembly with FX35 lens









testing aiming... this took many attempts at many different distances









rear and front shrouds









mounting both assemblies


----------



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

painting scheme for hood









angel eye diameter, fits great













































the low-beam setup









the high-beam setup



















Caveats: Only one angel eye ring is working right now. Umnitza is sending me a new set to install. 
The right low-beam needs some slight rotation, as the right side of the beam rises at great distances.
I should have used the TFX setup for my low-beam, but for fitment, it worked best this way.









6000k low-beam, 4300k OEM for high-beam


----------



## Blacktop_Prefect (Sep 3, 2006)

The cutoff doesn't look that crisp, is that because of the fresnel lens or is it just the photos?

Any reason you didn't go with the TSX projectors?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

how do you take the reflector off the housing??


----------



## digitalbow (Dec 6, 2005)

To take the reflector off the housing, you need to unscrew the aiming screw and then grip and pull hard on the two mounting screws. You'll see what i'm talking about when you unscrew that aiming screw and the plastic clip comes off.

The cutoff is plenty sharp...


----------



## Blacktop_Prefect (Sep 3, 2006)

OK, it must have just been the way the other photos looked, because the latter pics have a clean cutoff. Nice work!


----------



## 200hpAltima (Dec 5, 2007)

digitalbow: i am another regular on the club and i am making my own angel eyes (u may remember me) any wayy r those 5" AE's from umnitza? did they mount to the back of the turn signal? thanks man


----------



## rossbx29 (Mar 4, 2008)

how much do you charge to do it ill pay you


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

This has always been on my to-do list. Thank you very much for the tips


----------



## torontocustomlights (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice job, very clean and aimed properly

A+++


----------

